# riding in Blacksburg VA



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone from Blacksburg have some tips on hooking up with a group ride while visiting in Blacksburg? 

Several of us with kids going to a soccer camp at VaTech will be in the area starting Sat June 21 through Wed June 25, and eager to ride. If there are any group rides sponsored by shops or teams that go off on Sun, Mon, or Tues, could you kindly let me know? As well, any other resources for rides in the area would be much appreciated.

We did this several years ago, and met up with a group that rode on Wed nights from one of the malls in Blacksburg, but I've lost their contact info. Really nice bunch who took us on a great ride with some major climbing!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

wgp said:


> Anyone from Blacksburg have some tips on hooking up with a group ride while visiting in Blacksburg?
> 
> Several of us with kids going to a soccer camp at VaTech will be in the area starting Sat June 21 through Wed June 25, and eager to ride. If there are any group rides sponsored by shops or teams that go off on Sun, Mon, or Tues, could you kindly let me know? As well, any other resources for rides in the area would be much appreciated.
> 
> We did this several years ago, and met up with a group that rode on Wed nights from one of the malls in Blacksburg, but I've lost their contact info. Really nice bunch who took us on a great ride with some major climbing!


You just missed Mountains of Misery by a month.

http://www.cyclingdoubleheader.com/MoM.html 

I hope you find something! I don't know of anything.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Check out the Virginia Tech Cycling Team Website for rides you can do:
http://www.cycling.org.vt.edu/

Also the local team Rogues Racing:
www.roguesracing.com

On saturday & sunday there is a group ride from Bollo's Cafe in downtown Blacksburg that meets at 10:00a.m. Most of our group rides start from Bollo's. There are no organized rides on Monday or Tuesday since monday is usually a recovery day for most racers in town, and Tuesday is an individual training day for the racers. There is a extremely fast group "race ride" on Wednesday's that meets at Bollo's at 6:00pm. 

I would suggest riding up the "front side" of Mountain lake for a nice climb & an awesome descent. This is not the mountains of misery side which is super steep. The front side is around 6.5 miles at 6% average. 
Another good ride is the Alleghany Springs loop on the VT website. You could also drive out to the Blue Ridge Parkway & ride there, very beautiful scenery.

What level riders are you? Most of the local racers are Cat 4 up to Domestic Pro's in town (yeah the rides hurt alot if they choose to make it hurt). You can PM me your email & I can email you if I find there are some rides going on that you would like to do, I live right in Bburg.


----------



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

You could also try the local bike club

http://www.nrvbike.org/


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like you've made some friends already -- we're a pretty friendly bunch! 

Besides the Bollo's group, there's almost always a club ride on Saturdays. Check the big red calendar button on the NRVBA site for details. 

The NRVBA's Sunday Social Ride from University Mall has been sporadic lately, but the Wednesday Social Ride in Radford has been going strong. 

Tuesdays there's an NRVBA training ride from the VT airport at 11am.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Away for a few days and didn't check back on this, but now ...

Thanks to all for their help on this - as always, folks are so helpful here!

Capt Phun, I PM'ed you my email!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Gor your email. There will be the usual weekend rides from Bollo's saturday & sunday starting at 10:00a.m. Time & distance are determined each day based on who shows up & what group consensus is. I'll be on vacation this week but that is the normal weekend ride. Also, you could go the www.roguesracing.com website & email the team to see if anything else is goind down. But 10:00am sat & sunday are good hard rides.


----------

